# Bengal for adoption



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

We have a bengal female who needs a loving caring understanding home. She has been kept in a cattery for the first few years of her life and when she came to us she moved in to our home.

She is rusette brown with slight rosetted spots, she is large for a female and has a pretty head.

She is remote and independant but I have an affection for her that im afraid is not shared by the rest of the family as she occasionally chases their cats and although not a wild cat can be grumpy and have her moments. She is beautiful and needs someone who just wants to protect her.

She will come sit on my lap when she wants to but does not like to be cuddled. She needs a knowledgable home that has no young children. She is a cat that needs love even though she pretends she doesn't.

She is living in our home and with other cats now, she gets on fine with the ones who stand up to her or leave her alone but any that cower away she will chase. She has just been spayed but requires her injections bringing upto date.

I want nothing but a loving caring permenant home for this little girl as thats what she needs so if you are interested please post or message me and I can arrange for you to visit her in Coventry where we live.


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

aw, she looks really cute.


----------



## maggiescats (Nov 7, 2008)

if only i had room for another! shes a lovely looking lady


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

So very tempting!

How do bengals get on with other breeds - well mainly a bsh.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is beautiful, good luck in finding her a loving home, xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> So very tempting!
> 
> How do bengals get on with other breeds - well mainly a bsh.


I have bengals and british, they get on fine. Occasionally they have a spat, usually over the top seat of the scratching post!
10 mins later there curled up asleep together


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck finding a loving home.
Im afraid i am a lover of cuddles with cats so i don't think she'd like me bless her...


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Jen26 said:


>


Bless - not helping! Am thinking practically may not be the best companion for Bilbo but could be persuaded!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> Bless - not helping! Am thinking practically may not be the best companion for Bilbo but could be persuaded!


i think if you were to have a bengal, a kitten would be better for you and bilbo


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww i want her lol  x


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

Scarlet is still looking for that loving home and I will be posting more piccys of her here shortly - as soon as she comes in the house and stops playing with next doors dog - poor thing looks scared to death (the dog that is)


----------

